# 3 week old kitten isolated?



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this.. 

Our friends cat had kittens while we were watching it. it was kinda unexpected, anyways, she had 4 kittens. they were all fairly healthy. there was one she seemed to almost isolate at birth, for a few hours, until she had the rest of her litter. She placed him in a blanket, but then let him feed after all her babies were feeding. She hasn't treated this kitten any differently until last night. 
they are 3 weeks and 3 days old now, and have there eyes open, ears up and are learning to walk and explore now. This pacticular kitten has one eye fully open, and the other one is partially open, has been for a few days. He doesn't seem to have anything from preventing the eye from fully opening, its not red or irrated or anything.
Anyways, last night when we went to bed momma took this baby out of the box and isolated him behind the couch, i woke up to hear tiny kitten cries. I found the kitten, and her behind the couch. she was sitting, and he was laying uner her front paws crying. I picked him up and he calmed down, after a few minutes I put him back in the box with the other kittens. I went back to bed and as I was drifting back to sleep I heard tiny baby cries again. I went back out to find the same thing, this happened a few times last night.
After I woke up this morning I found all the babies sleeping in the box. i'm a little concerned, is this normal?
Is she trying to protect her kitten? we have another cat and dog, or is trying to neglect it because its unhealthy? or is she trying to let it feed without his siblings getting in the way?
sorry if i sound like a crazy lady, never had a litter before.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Mama may sense something is wrong with that kitten. If I were you I'd get some orphan's milk and be ready to hand-nurse it if Mama stops feeding it. Poor little thing deserves a chance!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

There's a few things I think you should do. You need to weigh the kittens, specifically the one she keeps moving. You can get a digital scale for about $20 at most big food stores...or Wal-Mart. You should weigh them twice a day and write it down. If a kittens weight stays the same for more than 2 weighings you'll need to supplement with formula.

I'd suggest feeding this kitten separately anyways. As far as its eye goes wipe it gently with a wet cloth a few times a day. There could be something wrong, but it could be nothing too. As long as there's no swelling, redness, or goopies I'd leave it for a bit. If It's still closed in a week though you should take the kitten to the vet.

I hope it goes well, keep us updated. We'd love pictures of the proud mum and her brood too!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

In my experience, a mother rejects a kitten for a good reason. It may appear that there is nothing wrong that we can see, but it may well have something wrong with it. This is nature at work. Sometimes even the kitten itself will crawl away from the rest of the litter and show little interest in nursing even when you put it back on a teat. The momcat usually ignores this kitten. This is called "fading kitten syndrome" and kitten eventually dies. With this 3 week old kitten it should be feeding well, and momcat should be interested. Why she takes it out and feeds it elsewhere could be her instinct kicking in _to move the kittens out of her birth nesting box_; this is normal behavior. Get her a new box, with fresh bedding, and put it in a slighter different location than where the old one is, say another corner of the room or a closet. This may make her content, but all kitties should be nursing well by now, or she may move them to a place of her choosing. They one closed eye doesn't sound like a problem to me. As long as kitten is nursing well, I don't think you need to supplement.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It never rains,but it pours,eh?  It might be a good idea to take Mom and all the bunch in for a check-up.

Have you been able to contact your friend?

btw,if you start getting stressed-WE'RE HERE.


----------



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks guys!
I watched the little guy over the next few days, momma cat hasn't tried to move him again at all... I'm thinking as catloverami stated it could have been time to move the box. 2 days later this little one opened his other eye fully, he seems to be nursing fine and following in step with the other kitties devolpment. we moved the box abit and they seem to be happy although they spend little time in the box, with there exploring. They've started to play with eachother and with momma and this is the cutest thing.

heres from 2 days ago... 3 of the4 kitties all balled up. the one laying down is pretty small, and wasnt the one momma brought under the couch. however i've been keeping track, she is growing, and devolping with the others(she was actually the first to open her eyes) and she is nursing just fine.. just a little smaller. i think a runt?

we have contacted my friend and have been keeping her updated

thank you for letting me know you guys are here... as they approach 4 weeks tommorow, im sure i'll have more questions.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy to hear every one is content, including you! It often happens there is one kitten in litter that is smaller than the others, but they may catch up as they grow. Kitties that age are sooo adorable.....I miss that stage when they start to play.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

So cute!
Also, I always love the runts of the litter. They're so cute and special.


----------

